# Remember Trinity the One Eyed Rescue?



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

That's fantastic news. Do you have pics? I don't remember the original post.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Why would they say that?  I have an all blind horse, and he's making huge strides. Glad to hear she's well!


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

I must see pictures! I Bet she is beautiful!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Don't let idiots get to you- do what's right for you and your horses. Seems you've done that- Congrats!!


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

:clap:Good for you, don't you ever let anyone tell you that helping an animal be it horse/cat/dog/ or tiger striped coo coo bird, is a bad thing. Glad to hear she's doing great, keep up the good work/deeds


----------



## weefoal (Apr 4, 2009)

She was also lame on her back legs from being ridden many miles as just a yearling. So when people saw she was lame and blind in one eye they jump to conclusions. She was always many pounds underweight. 

All she needed from the lameness was rest and good feed. 

Heres her original thread

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-protection/trinitys-story-40690/

Im trying to get the update pic as she is just stunning now! Looks like a whole different horse

So to Kevinshorses and all of the rest of you that said put her down: 

Horses are not disposable! You have to be able to see the potential not just what you see in front of you. 

I would never keep a horse alive that had no quality of life but I knew Trinity would have a great life and would make a great horse.


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

omg her story is horrible...please tell me she wasn't pregnant, poor wee thing  Soooooo glad you got her, and that you took the time and effort to care for her. People are too quick to go for euthanasia for thier livestock/pet's....


----------

